# s14a cupholder



## vashiori (Dec 11, 2003)

the cupholder in my 97 240sx isn't that cool, does anyone have any advice on how to improve it? Or maybe you guys know of a cupholder that can fit in the stock one. Because i have a cupholder that clips on to the a/c vent and i dont like using it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i heard u guys got an empty space in your console? or near it? well at walmart you can buy these cupholders that fit into ur console they are 2 cupholders that u adjust in your console to make em fit good. i got an AC one on my S13, i don't like it much it feels weak so i don't put like a full can of coke on it, maybe like 1/2 left


----------



## vashiori (Dec 11, 2003)

yea i guess its an empty space, the owner before told me its suppose to be the cupholder, but all it is is a rectangle sized thing. drinks fit in there but it has no holding abilities


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

wtf? I didnt know the s14 came with any cupholders...


----------



## vashiori (Dec 11, 2003)

well it doesnt look like a cupholder lol but drinks do fit in it


----------

